# Car Model Magazine - Remember?



## redwog

How would you like to have EVER ISSUE "CAR MODEL" at your finger tips!
Roger Miller of RMT Customs (www.rtmcustoms.com) is offering Car Model Magazine on a Three Disk Set - #1 1962>66 / #2 1967>70 /#3 1971>the last issue 1974 all for JUST $40.00. I just recieved my complete set today and they are UNBELIEVABLE! I couldn't believe the price - for my money one disk would almost be worth $40.00! He doesnt say but I can imagine this might be an initial offering price. Talk about memories WOW! The HOW-TO's for me are worth the price alone. They are timeless - from re-winding a pancake armature - to routing an HO Track - track testing the Super II - TYCO-PRO - Riggin on and on and on. 
Hard to believe anyone would take the time to to offer ALL issues from Cover to every page from start to finish on three disk! 
Thanks Roger Way to go! How about Moder Car Science Next!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## warnergt

*Use this link*

http://www.rmtcustoms.com/


----------



## AfxToo

How are the pages formatted?


----------



## redwog

Thanks for the correction WARNERGT it is http://www.rmtcustoms.com 
AfxToo - The volums are by year - then page for page actually scaned! Just like reading the origionals. You can enlarge to get details. I love the whole darn thing! I still have a few origionals but NOW to have them all is just unbelivable to me.
Thanks Again
Redwog


----------



## hotrodder1950

*car model magazine july 1966 issue*

Hi, if anyone is out there. I just stumbled onto this site when searching for model car magazine july 1966 issue. I am desparately searching for this particular issue, as myself and my model of the Milkwagon appeared in this issue. I lost the issue I had and if there is anyone out there who can help me outI would like to hear from you. I am hotrodder1950


----------



## roadrner

Sounds like great reference potential and a chance to relive some memories. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo

One of the issues that I've heard about this collection is that it's simply an unindexed image scan of every page. That makes searching the content impossible and reading it like a hard copy magazine somewhat tedious. But if you know the issue and page number of what you are looking for you will be able to find it in this collection.


----------



## Slott V

You could always format the page images to a PDF file with an index, or (if you have the capability) use digital catalog software or CSS scripts like this for use on a CD-ROM:  

http://www.genuinehotrod.com/catalogs/spring06/t1.html


----------



## LTjet

What a great magazine. Thanks for the link Slott V!


----------



## AfxToo

> You could always format the page images to a PDF file with an index ...etc.


That's kind of what I expected the creator of the "magazines on CD" to have done for me.


----------



## co_zee

I am more than grateful that the time was taken to assemble the CD set. Not having an index is minor compared to not having the CDs at all.


----------



## Yacko

I am both grateful and at the same time disappointed. Judging from the RMT site sample images, the pages are yellowed (expected) and need to be whitened (the black&white pages) and the contrast brought up a bit for a snappier look, meaning everything has to be run through PShop or similar as a batch. The pages need to be straightened vertically. The pages show roll from the spine and even worse, this means sometimes some of the inner page edge is cut off (see the middle example with "Quarter Backer"). I hate to say this, but it is unforgiveable to lose information. Are these the only scans that will be done and are meant for all time? Then I'd have to say this isn't good enough. This looks like the work of graphic amateurs and people who do not understand how powerfully a computer should have aided them in the task. JPEGs I would guess. I wonder what the compression quality level is or the dpi? Again I suspect poor. Did they want to keep the original magazines intact? Anyone making (eventually) several thousand dollars from this project should have contemplated the task carefully and slit the magazines down the spine for flatness. Can't tell anything about the bleed through. Right now there is a diverse and diversified amateur effort to scan all comics (similar pulp newsprint), all 250,000-300,000 books ever issued, and I have to say the majority of the effort is of much higher quality even though many of the books are older and in worse condition. Assuming RMT still has the original issues. I would encourage those interested to write RMT and indicate they would purchase better quality (at a higher price? 2x? maybe) if they would go back and do it again and solicit/hire some graphics advice and do the project better.


----------



## vaBcHRog

YAKO,

Now that you have TRASHED RMT's effort do you feel better  Roger Miller did this spart time not to enrich himself but for two reason. 1. He loves the Hobby and did this in his spare time. No he is not a Professional. Some of the magazines were borrowed so there is no way he could have slit the magazines. He begged and borrowed to put this together. "Anyone making (eventually) several thousand dollars". Now what did he do with the money he made from this project?? That comes to the 2nd reason he did this. He used the money made from this labor of love to finance a missionary trip to an orphanage in Russia his church supports. The only thing unforgivable is the criticism you so elegantly posted. But Hey Roger is a Christian so he forgives easily. Everyone else just be thankful that a fellow hobbyist put together the Car Model CD and that it is available at a reasonable price. Now Mr. YAKO since you know so much about the subject either offer to help Roger make them better or put together your own CD set.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## jack0fall

vaBcHRog said:


> YAKO,
> 
> Now that you have TRASHED RMT's effort do you feel better  Roger Miller did this spart time not to enrich himself but for two reason. 1. He loves the Hobby and did this in his spare time. No he is not a Professional. Some of the magazines were borrowed so there is no way he could have slit the magazines. He begged and borrowed to put this together. "Anyone making (eventually) several thousand dollars". Now what did he do with the money he made from this project?? That comes to the 2nd reason he did this. He used the money made from this labor of love to finance a missionary trip to an orphanage in Russia his church supports. The only thing unforgivable is the criticism you so elegantly posted. But Hey Roger is a Christian so he forgives easily. Everyone else just be thankful that a fellow hobbyist put together the Car Model CD and that it is available at a reasonable price. Now Mr. YAKO since you know so much about the subject either offer to help Roger make them better or put together your own CD set.
> 
> Roger Corrie
> Virginia Beach, VA


 couldn't have said it better myself... :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

vaBcHRog said:


> (snip)
> 
> That comes to the 2nd reason he did this. He used the money made from this labor of love to finance a missionary trip to an orphanage in Russia his church supports.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Roger Corrie
> Virginia Beach, VA


And now you know... the rest of the story.

Thanks for speaking up, Roger. I would never have known that otherwise.

--rick


----------



## AfxToo

In my humble opinion I don't think it's fair to personally slam Yacko. He was simply commenting on the technical merits of the publication. No more and no less. Was this an amatuer publishing attempt? Yep! Was is priced accordingly? Yep! But I think that most everyone that's bought it is more than happy with what they got for the price they paid. 

It's okay to criticize a person's work, as long as you don't denigrate the person. Bringing in religious overtones and insider information about where the proceeds of the venture ended up is irrelevant. Whether someone is a follower of Christianity, Buddism, Islam, or whatever, is totally immaterial on this message board. Whether someone donates the proceeds of their venture to the NRA or to starving orphans in Ethiopia is totally irrelevant to the technical discussion on this board. The fact that Roger M. hasn't openly publicized his charitable contributions that came out of this venture probably means that he is a humble man. Don't take that away from him by throwing it out in a technical merit discussion. Bad move.

I have the utmost respect for all the members of this little online slotcar community. But none of us on this board are in a position to judge anyone else, especially within a religious context. I just don't think that this is the right place for that kind of dialog.


----------



## Yacko

*Last I'll Say On The Subject*

Yikes! Is reading comprehension at an all time low? I make a simple post expressing an objective opinion with several suggestions indicating how the project could be improved and a bunch of insults are imagined and pounced upon. I am not going to bother quoting back Mr Roger Corrie {and note I manage to spell your name correctly even though you manage to mangle my nom de plume at two different points - perhaps a Christian might learn that posting too quickly and heatedly does not yield good results, and that includes the rest of the message?), however I will quote myself back and clarify. Before that, a word of thanks to Mr AfxToo, who seems to have a level head.

quote> I am both grateful and at the same time disappointed.

This line shows the dichotomy of the problem. I realize this is unique circumstance and I do appreciate the fact somebody was able to step forward and make the attempt, however, it looks as if little prep work was done, maybe no request for advice and comment and perhaps no consultation with other car model/slot enthusiasts with graphics arts or design skills.

quote> I hate to say this, but it is unforgiveable to lose information.

I'll stand by this. This is a digital age. It is important when planning analog to digital projects to try to keep things intact, particularly...

quote> Are these the only scans that will be done and are meant for all time? Then I'd have to say this isn't good enough.

There are commercial back issue magazine offerings of about the same size, Mother Earth News and Home Power Magazine come to mind, that cost about the same quantity for quantity yet are much better quality PDFs and I made mention of an overall "project" to scan every comic to jpegs. I used the comics as an example because it is a much bigger project with many barely cooperative people who are handling similarly fragile newsprint, some of it 20 years older than Car Model, and doing so on their own time as a hobby. The project will largely be finished in 10-12 years.

Working carefully, colors can be brought back, yellowishness or grayness can be whitened, creases and rolls removed and even pages with flecks and pieces missing can be reconstructed. You would be amazed at some of the work. And yes, most are amateurs who picked up retouching skills while doing the work. Largely black&white Car Model magazines require far, far, far ... less effort.

quote>This looks like the work of graphic(s) sic, amateurs and people who do not understand how powerfully a computer should have aided them in the task.

The use of the term amateurs is not an insult but simply a characterization. You said the same thing using the word "hobbyist". I never assumed this was an all out commercial venture because I do feel these are people who use 10% of the computer's ability, perhaps surfing and emailing, with little understanding of how much the device can aid them.

quote> would encourage those interested to write RMT and indicate they would purchase better quality (at a higher price? 2x

What is insulting about this phrase? If obtaining money, for whatever reason, is an issue, then I simply indicated that I and probably others would consider paying MORE money for a higher quality project.

No I won't be buying them as they are now done, nor am I going to be the one doing a rescan project. My demons will be Popular and Radio Electronics from the 70's and issues of Pop Photography and High Fidelity, Audio and Stereo Review from the same era. I have most of the equipment at this point and I will be spending the next year or two working out the methodologies and making sure quality stays high. As a hint, in addition to having a regular and tabloid size scanner, those interested in seriously doing this kind of work should look into the Fujitsu Snapscan line of scanners - I have no connection to the company.

I'll tell ya, if having a non-insulting yet cogent opinion and the reasoning chops to back it up, is a crime, then find me guilty. I'm sorry to have been Prometheus to your enclave/cave. Is there a moderator or "list mom" or whatever? for these forums?? Please feel free to yank my registration info out of the server, ASAP.


----------

